# A mini mule found its way to me



## fourhorses (May 7, 2008)

I guess he was meant to come here but I've never been owned by a mini mule before.




He's darling! In 24 hours went from bashful to comes running when called.





Vet comes tomorrow but he doesn't own a mini mule so what better place to come than here! I've got a few questions after doing a search and ANY advice would be appreciated.





He's supposedly updated on shots but came with no record. What do you recommend? They will be spaced out a couple weeks. He's on a dry lot and had been but has a bit of a crest - could only be caught w/sweet feed. He's had his last sweet feed handful yesterday! I have a great farrier who happens to do a couple donkeys - same hoof angles as donkeys?!! Same Ivermectin & Strongid schedule as the horses right? If ever an emergency would bute be a no-no? Banamine?

I have 2 minis and they do go out to their grass pasture 3-4 hours but always with grazing muzzles. How would a mini mule handle a grazing muzzle or would you ever show him a blade of grass even with a muzzle?

My minis get grass hay and 1 oz. of their vitamin pellet, 1/2 oz. of mag. pellets (www.foxdenequine.com), a wee bit of garlic for ticks, etc. from Springtime & and 1 oz. of Omega Horseshine with a spoonful of soaked plain beet pulp - 2x day. How would I tweak this for my new guy? How slowly?

If he would colic are reactions the same as horses? I know he's half horse but I know absolutely nothing about the other half except what I've learned from my quickie search here. I want him to live a long, healthy & happy life.

He has a wee bit of cow-patty poo piles but also had a 3.5 hour trailer ride and is in a new situation but I am a perfect poop pile type of person and worry when they aren't!

I am excited for years of entertainment and so pleased with how he seems to be settling in! He leads, ties, picks up all 4 and approx. 15 y/o- he's lovely and seems thrilled with 2 minis his size. I'm just smitten!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 7, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS it sure sounds like he was meant for you and you for him, the perfect home. I raise hinnys, which is the crossing of just the opposite of a mule. The sire is the stallion, and the dam is the jenny. I use the same worming and shot schedule as I do for all our mini horses. I also would NEVER use bute, only banamine, for the same reason as with the mini horses. IMO, I do not feel that bute is safe for anything in the equine world that is small, and I also never would use Quest wormer, on any mini horses, donkeys, mules, or hinnys. You said he came to you with no record of shots....the key word so many times is he is SUPPOSE to be up to date, I always re-do the shots. So many people sell a animal and to make themselves sound like they take care of them will say "oh hes up to date on worming, shots and farrier" but in reality he hasn't seen a farrier for ages, is wormy, and never had a shot in his life! I would really watch and limit his intake on a fresh lush pasture, believe me, if there is a way for a blade of grass to get into a mouth ...they will find it.My hinnys are all very easy keepers. All my horses and donkeys are in a dry lot, with very limited amount of pasture. I have had one case of colic in 50 years of horses ownership. As far as your feeding schedule goes..it sounds perfect for him as well. Mine always have a good quality hay available to them 24/7, along with fresh water. I am sure your farrier will be able to look at his hooves and do a correct angle on him. My hinnys seem to be cut more on a horse angle them a donkey angle. Maybe Shawna could answer you on that. She raises mules. Colic reactions are the same as horses, but usually mules are very hardy animals, and hardly ever colic. Ask away with any other question you might have. I hope I have answered a few for you. I know alot of this has been discussed on the forum, so if you want to, go back thru some of the older threads. Have fun, with your new mule, the love they return to you is unbelievable! Corinne


----------



## minimule (May 7, 2008)

Congrats! You'll find he is very smart and as long as you are patient with him, he'll love you forever.

I treat my mules just like my horses. They get a grass/alfalfa hay mix (1 part alfalfa to 2 parts grass) and a good feed. I'm feeding Safe & Sound from ACCO which is very close to Safe Choice and Strategy.

He won't need a lot of protein. His feet should be angled closer to a horses than a donkey but it will be just a little different than a horse. This is the best picture I have right now of their feet.





They don't tend to colic as easily but still can. As for his loose poop, one of mine stresses easy. He just always has. He will get loose stool if he gets really nervous or something changes. That could be all your's is.


----------



## fourhorses (May 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice. First thing I did was do a search on this forum.



I'm not panicing so you've done a great job explaining things now and in the past!

I'm not a bute user at all so that works for me! I've only had 2 mild colics with my severe IR biggie mare a few years ao with the change of weather. Founder, IR & cushings and mini stifles are my thing.





Now, how about yearly floatings? Do mules have any dental problems that are different from my horses? My vets do plenty of minis but I've never had the privledge of being owned by a mule before so until tomorrow morning I don't how many they do.

Salt block as normal?

His feet look nothing like yours minimule - lovely he is.



Mine is more like walking on stilts - all heel?- and his back don't match at all



but it doesn't look comfortable in the front. He was trimmed in Mar. but my farrier is due on Monday and I can't wait to get him trimmed!! I'll post pics of him for you we'll go from there!

The big question: To stall or not to stall? He stalled just fine last night BUT he's lived at least the last 3 years wandering around a farm. Here is a wee bit different. They get hours & hours of t/o on dirt with hay but do enjoy their stall time. Too much of a shock?


----------



## fourhorses (May 14, 2008)

Well, Bashful has been her for a week now and he's had vet care, new diet, talk with Bonnie and farrier work. He's also got good poo! He's awfully cute!

He's totally blind in the right eye. Vet feels that it was an accident because no light bounces off. Bonnie said he didn't even know he was blind so it must have happened when he was a foal. That eases my mind a bit as he's still fairly young.

He has foundered and his feet will take a couple trims to look decent and a couple more to get him more correct. He only had 3 done on Monday because the 4th had nothing to take off. He was a wee bit naughty on that hind but he's also in great need for a chiro session.

I feel very lucky to have this little guy in my life.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 14, 2008)

fourhorses said:


> I feel very lucky to have this little guy in my life.


They can really wrap themselves around your heart, can't they? Sounds like your little guy has had some bad knocks in his life, but has really landed on his feet this time.


----------



## minimule (May 15, 2008)

Mine get their teeth checked regularly just like horses. They have access to a mineral block during their turn out time.

Now, my stalls are different than most folks. Each horse has it's own corral and barn but they aren't fully enclosed. They have a 3 sided shelter that they share with a neighbor. They get turned out during the day but each one knows which corral they go into at night. They seem to like having their own space.


----------

